# discusscooking.com



## dave2132 (Mar 6, 2006)

who founded discuss cooking.com?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 7, 2006)

That's a very good question Dave.


----------



## MJ (Mar 7, 2006)

dave2132 said:
			
		

> who founded discuss cooking.com?


A guy named Goeff from the UK.


----------



## dave2132 (Mar 7, 2006)

is it possible to get more information like when where and why


----------



## cara (Mar 7, 2006)

why do you want to know??


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2006)

i always wondered who it was.

and yeah dave, why do you want to know? cara has vays of makink you talk, verstehen sie?


----------



## cara (Mar 7, 2006)

Bucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## callie (Mar 7, 2006)

my first laugh of the day - tanks, bucky!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 7, 2006)

Leave it to Bucky to get the giggles started.  : )


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2006)

Geez Pds, can you imagine how dull things would be around here without our Bucky? 

kadesma


----------



## BigDog (Mar 8, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> and yeah dave, why do you want to know? cara has vays of makink you talk, verstehen sie?


 


			
				cara said:
			
		

> Bucky!!!!!!!!!


 
ROTFL!  

Boy, the little dude with the bat kinda looks like my Italian boys and their Louisville Sluggers!  

There's some truth to "speak softly and carry a big stick" . . . . . . .


----------



## amber (Mar 8, 2006)

excellent question.  I would be curious to know as well.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2006)

if i remember correctly, the original dude was "silent", and didn't want anyone to know who he was.
i think all we got out of elfie and mj was that he was an english guy.

he's probably skipping around his house clopping a pair of coconuts together, unkempt in his pajamas, after seeing the explosive growth of the site he sold off.


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2006)

Instead of wondering when where and why shouldn't we all be saying thank you ?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2006)

i see your point middie, but since he never availed himself of us, and i'm sure made money off of selling the site, he's been thanked enough.

my thanks go to our current lord/owner, and his minions, umm, i mean admins...lol.
(j/k guys. sushi made me say that!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 8, 2006)

Buckys right. I made him say that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We have a unique relationship.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Geez Pds, can you imagine how dull things would be around here without our Bucky?
> 
> kadesma




I would HATE it!!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 23, 2008)

hope bucky reads this, his pm'ing has to stop cause it's full.
Bucky, please delete and make room, just tried to send you one


----------



## Wart (Jun 24, 2008)

dave2132 said:


> who founded discuss cooking.com?



Registrant:
   Social Knowledge, LLC
   3523 McKinney Ave #419
   Dallas, Texas 75204-1401
   United States

   Domain Name: DISCUSSCOOKING.COM
      Created on: 13-Feb-02
      Expires on: 31-Dec-14
      Last Updated on: 03-Jun-08

   Administrative Contact:
      Robinowitz, Andy  
      Social Knowledge, LLC
      3523 McKinney Ave #419
      Dallas, Texas 75204-1401
      United States
      2142632884      Fax -- 8777787418

   Technical Contact:
      Robinowitz, Andy  
      Social Knowledge, LLC
      3523 McKinney Ave #419
      Dallas, Texas 75204-1401
      United States
      2142632884      Fax -- 8777787418

   Domain servers in listed order:
      NS1.EASYDNS.COM
      NS2.EASYDNS.COM
      REMOTE1.EASYDNS.COM
      REMOTE2.EASYDNS.COM


----------



## buckytom (Jun 24, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> hope bucky reads this, his pm'ing has to stop cause it's full.
> Bucky, please delete and make room, just tried to send you one


 
ok, i'm back and i deleted all of gw's old ramblings... 

btw, thanks for stealing my thunder, wart.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry, Wart ... no cigar on answering the OP's question of "who founded Discuss Cooking". MJ answered that back in 2006. 

All you have done is post some easily avaiable info about the _*current*_ site owner. Andy R. *did not* found DC - sorry.


----------



## jkath (Jun 24, 2008)

okay, I feel better - I really did think it was a guy named Geoff, too.

and he has started other forums too (the ones from the portal page, right?) Only I remember just a few when I first got here.


----------



## Wart (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Sorry, Wart ... no cigar on answering the OP's question of "who founded Discuss Cooking". MJ answered that back in 2006.
> 
> All you have done is post some easily avaiable info about the _*current*_ site owner. Andy R. *did not* found DC - sorry.




You assume I was answering only the OPs question.

And by the tone of _your_ post ..... Have I done something wrong?




dave2132 said:


> is it possible to get more information like when where and why




Seems DC is owned by Social Knowledge, LLC a corporation specializing in lifestyle and niche forums.

Seems DC is a cog in someones machine. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2008)

Wart said:


> You assume I was answering the OPs question.


It was not an assumption. You quoted the OP's question in your response as you can see below.




Wart said:


> dave2132 said:
> 
> 
> > who founded discuss cooking.com?
> ...


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 24, 2008)

So is it a secret or just unknown how DC started?
I've been curious myself!

What cook first put this pot on the stove, LOL!


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> So is it a secret or just unknown how DC started?
> I've been curious myself!
> 
> What cook first put this pot on the stove, LOL!


See post #3.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 24, 2008)

The oldest web page that I see is May 5, 2002. To see that, you would go here. DiscussCooking.com - Cooking Forums

It seems that Kitchenelf has been here since the beginning. 

Who started it has been answered. 

Why - Why not? It is a great place to visit, it has good people here and it hs great recipies to help you eat whatever you might like however you might like to prepare it.

Where is a funny question on the Internet. Where the founder is from has been answered. Where it is hosted, well, that's another question. CO-LO's (Co-Location Facilities, the place where lots of Internet servers live) do not usually advertise their locations for obvious reasons. It is not really important, unless you are checking a lot of techie things.

I am not sure that I supplied a lot of information that the OP wants, because I don't know any more than I can research. I did get to show you the wayback machine that archives web pages. If you want a hoot look at what Yahoo looked like when it started compared to what it looks like now. 

As far as the CO-LO's I love working in them. the security and environment are a trip.

Please feel free to move or delete this post - If I have said anything wrong.

AC


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually it was Geoff's fiance who started DC back in 2002.  He took over while she was in law school.  Their lives became busy and they sold the forum to Andy R.  Andy R. also bought other forums, which are on the home page at the bottom.  I was the 17th member (do I get a gold star????)

Andy R has made improvement after improvement here and DC is...well, what it is now.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 24, 2008)

KE - You got a gold star from me long ago.

I just like to research.


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2008)

(Pssst! kitchenelf, I think you were actually 14th or so. There are a couple there that the join date got "adjusted")


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2008)

That changes her gold start to platinum.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

Platinum....platinum ......I get a platinum diamond ring....

. . . . . . oh, *star*..........platinum...... platinum...... I get a platinum star


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2008)

lmbo elf. that's why we love you so


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 24, 2008)

A guy has to be careful what he gives out around here.


----------

